# gave up using ati tool with x1900xtx



## ssgwright (Aug 29, 2006)

gave up with ati tool so i just found a program and edited the x1900xtx bios, i put my voltages where i wanted em and the clocks where i wanted em and everything is perfect now


----------



## mandelore (Aug 30, 2006)

which program did you use for the editing? rabbit? coz im thinking of doing the same, as suggested to me earlier, if so can u give a handy linky for it


----------



## ssgwright (Sep 2, 2006)

i used rabbit


----------

